# Kubota L2800 hyd. problems



## valiant (Nov 9, 2008)

I changed all the filters & hyd/trans fluid on my 05 L2800 now the Hyd. are slow & jumpy. The bucket jumps & jerks when lifting & the power steering is HARD and won't turn at all unless the tractor is moveing. The hyd level looks good in the sightglass before starting but looks foamy like it has bubbles in it after running it a few minutes. My pit puppy chewed up my manual but I don't remember anything about bleeding air off the system after changeing.[ Puppy is now gone after chewing the pigtail off my van & 2 trailers. ] Tractor has 100 hrs. on it. Thanks


----------



## telco guy (Nov 9, 2008)

with your tractor running try turning the steering wheel hard rt then hard left several times. when hydraulic fluid is shared w/ power steering this will bleed the system.


----------



## Havana Dude (Nov 9, 2008)

Yea, I'm not a mechanic, but sounds like you got air in the system, and I haven't a clue as to how to get it out, so as usual I am no help.


----------



## lake hartwell (Nov 15, 2008)

I have the same tractor. I always have to add fluid when I change filters. Normally a quart or two. P.M. your address and I will Xerox that page(s) for you and send.
Lake Hartwell


----------

